# training with a raw fed dog and birds



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Not a hunter but I am a raw feeder. Do you routinely give your dog whole prey for meals? Chickens or other birds with feathers still on? If not, I'd venture to say he won't make the connection between feathered bird to food. Just make sure to never allow him to eat birds in that form and I think hunting/retrieving will be ok!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

He will know that bring back the bird is his job. During training, you will lost likely have him on a long lead and that will help with correcting him from unwanted behavior. If this is your first time, I would seek out a good trainer. This is our first time training a hunting dog and we are feeding him raw. Have not had any problems yet and we have introduced him to live pigeons. 
I hope someone with more experience chimes in.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When I was feeding raw, I never had a problem with it, because when they are out in the field they are working, and follow their commands. I have even done retrieving with whole chicken breasts ect. It they know fetch, and hold it shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed raw and it is not a problem. However, I do not do not do the prey model and they have never had a whole bird.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I feed raw and don't have issues. Now I wouldn't leave a dead bird in the back yard with the dogs and expect it to be there when I came back BUT I can't leave a bumper in the back yard and expect it to be there in one piece either! It is preferable to teach a retrieve so it is a known command with specific parameters rather than to just wing it.


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! One of the dogs likes to snatch doves that fly around and eat them, but I'm not sure if it's the golden, the tm, or the boxer. I'll have to look around our area for a trainer since I've never bird trained before.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

both Conner and Flip tried to eat the birds the first time they had them. I just had to teach them that is not what I wanted and it was never a probelm again once they understood that.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Cherylon Loveland is in Wellington CO. One of the best yong dog trainers around and does gundog work as well. 5111 E County Road 62, Wellington, CO, United States 
+1 970-568-9044

Mile-HI GRC also has some members who are very active in field work who may be able to give you some suggestions as well.


----------

